# Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See



## Angelbu.de (12. November 2004)

Hallo,

spät aber nun doch, unser Bericht vom Millstätter See.

*Vorab, wir haben fürs nächste Jahr wieder gebucht!*

Es war eine tolle Zeit, viel angeln, viel trinken, viele nette und begeisterte Angelfreunde kennengelernt, aber wenig Fisch und das wegen dem "klasse Wetter" (nur Sonne und teilweise bis 30° im Oktober!).
Mit jedem Tag am See wurde das Fangergebnis spärlicher, die Renken wollten einfach nicht beißen. Auch Hecht, Barsch, Karpfen und Waller hielten sich zurück. Es wurden aber auch schöne Fische gefangen, und das Beste: die ersten drei Preisträger in der Gästewertung kamen aus Deutschland, aus unserer Ecke!

1.Platz: Jürgen Liliendamm, Wolfratshausen, Renke mit 47,7 cm u. 0.920 kg,
2.Platz: Ingo Dillitzer aus Tutzing (Starnberger See), 42,9 cm u. 0,74 kg,
3.Platz: Richard Klein, Siegsdorf, 41,9 cm, 0,62 kg.

Herzliches Petri Heil!!!

Hier die Seite mit den gesamten Ergebnissen: http://www.renke.at/home.htm
Das "Bierfloß" von Ino Bodner vom "Haus Rosenheim" mit Grillplatz und rustikalen Biertischen in Oktoberfestatmosphäre und richtig viel Spaß und vielen tollen Gesprächapartnern (-innen) eben auch aus unserer Starnberger Ecke war ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art, wir freuen uns auf 2005!

Noch was:!!!!! die Angler in Österreich haben eine bedeutend bessere Lobby. Behörden, Gemeinden und eben die Politiker setzen sich öffentlich und mit Nachdruck für die Belange der Angler ein, so ist ein radikaler Abschuß von Kormoranen durchgesetzt worden, Angler stehen als Größe im Fremdenverkehr ganz oben!!! und vieles mehr. Beeindruckt hat mich in erster Linie die Bereitschaft zur öffentlichen Diskussion und eben auch zu Lösungen für uns Angler gemeinsam mit der nationalen und regionalen Politik! Bei uns derzeit ein Wunschzustand.

Leider möchte ich hier auch über einen traurigen Vorfall berichten. Ein Angelfreund aus Belgien, ein sehr netter, aufgeschlossener älterer Herr ist am 11. Oktober 2004 im Millstätter See ertrunken, ein Zusammenspiel unglücklicher Umstände.    -      Die vielen anregenden Gespräche mit seiner herzlichen und offenen Art werden uns immer an ihn erinnern.


Allen Angelfreunden ein lautes "Petri Heil" und vielleich im nächsten Jahr am Millstätter See, wir freuen uns darauf!

Servus, Judith & Uwe


----------



## gismowolf (12. November 2004)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Servus Judith & Uwe !
Danke,daß Ihr uns hier am Board über das heurige Kristallrenkenfischen informiert.Schade,daß das Wetter im Oktober noch so warm war und die Fische wie im gesamten Jahr in Österreich nicht beißen wollten.Vor drei Tagen gab`s dafür zum Ausgleich(für`s schöne  warme Wetter) in Kärnten  " 80 cm "  Neuschnee auf den Straßen!! Das ist natürlich sehr erfreulich zu lesen,daß in Österreich den Anglern von den Politikern so sehr geholfen wird!! Das gibt`s aber dann leider Gottes nur im gastfreundlichen Kärnten.Im  restlichen Österreich und speziell in Oberösterreich werden von Ornithologen laufend Zählungen über den Kormoranbestand durchgeführt.Und stellt sich dann ab und zu heraus,daß es zu viele "erlaubte Kormorane" gibt,dürfen an einem Revier "drei"und vielleicht in einem anderen Revier "fünf" Kormorane abgeschossen werden.Tatsächlich ist es z.B. am Inn(Grenzgewässer zu Bayern)im Bereich von Reichersberg so,daß die riesigen Kormoranschwärme das deutsche Ufer meiden und abends über österreichischem Staatsgebiet flußaufwärts zu Ihren Schlafbäumen fliegen.Bei uns dürfen sie nicht geschossen und auch nicht vergrämt werden und das wissen diese Vögel ganz genau!!Wer das nicht glaubt,soll sich das in der letzten Tagesstunde vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit einmal ansehen.Es ist täglich das selbe Bild mit einigen hunderte Meter langgezogenen Schwärmen von Kormoranen!Und hier bei uns reden sich die Politiker auf die EU aus und behaupten,daß man entgegen den Bestimmungen in Bezug auf Schutz der Kormorane leider nichts unternehmen könne!Und die schwarzen Gesellen machen es sich bei uns schon das ganze Jahr über gemütlich.In den Auwäldern sieht man überall schon abgestorbene Bäume,weil die Bäume den scharfen,ätzenden Kot der Vögel nicht überleben,wenn sie als Schlafbaum auserwählt werden.
Im restlichen Österreich gehen halt die Uhren unserer Politiker etwas anders!Das mußte ich als Klarstellung über die Verhältnisse hier einbringen!
Ein Hoch den Kärntner Politikern im Raum um den Millstättersee!!


----------



## Schwarzfischer (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Moin,moin,

heute habe ich die offizielle Einladung für den Millstätter See zum Kristallrenkenfischen erhalten. Wir sehen uns!!!!
Was ich noch nicht rauslesen konnte ist die Erlaubnis in diesem Jahr mit Elektromotor fischen zu dürfen. Weiß da vielleicht jemand was genaueres?

Servus Juup


----------



## rivercarp (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Hallo Schwarzfischer habe die Einladung  auch bekommen nach meinen letzten Stand der Dinge ist ab diesen Jahr das schleppen mit E-motor erlaubt!!

                                   Gr.Günter


----------



## braxnhoby (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Hallo zusammen!!!

1. Erstmals herzliches Beileid dem verstorbenen Angelkollegen!!!

2. Das schleppen mit E-Motor ist seit Beginn 2005 erlaubt!!!

3. Die netten schwarzen Vögel: Alleine im Postgewässer der Drau wurden 2004 50 Stk. der Viecher abgepallert. Klingt grausam!!! Ist es auch!!  Zum Glück bin ich kein Jäger.


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

ad 3,) vor nicht allzu langer Zeit haben Bestandsaufnahmen durch die Uni für BOKU Wien ergeben, dass in der Steyr 95 % des Äschenbestandes durch den Fraßdruck fischfressender Vögel, in erster Linie Kormorane, vernichtet seien... erst nach masivem kollektiven Drcuk der Bewirtschafter wurde schließlich eine streng limitierte Abschußquote genehmigt, und auch diese nur in ganz bestimmten Abschnitten... was Gismo da vorhin erwähnte, ist auch genau so.. die Vögel meiden dann einfach Gebiete, wo sie sich ned sicher fühlen...


----------



## bine (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Einladung hab ich auch bekommen (gleich 3mal)!! Mal sehen, ob sich das ausgeht!!! Weiß jemand, ob man die drei Übernachtungen, die man vorweisen muß auch auf einem Campingplatz machen kann????  |wavey: 

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja dann am Milstätter See!!!  |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## rivercarp (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Erlebnis Kristallrenke Millstätter See*

Hallo Bine logisch gilt das auch fürn Campingplatz wen du dir die Karte für Fischen holts durchschlag von der Anmeldung vom Campingplatz mitnehmen.

                                         Gr.Günter


----------

